# [DELPHI]Confirmation



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

Il s'agit juste d'une demande de confirmation, est-il vrai que ces **** de chez Borland ne produise rien pour OSX alors qu'il propose une solution pour Linux ? (si oui, je pourrai toujours eviter windaube mais bon, ca ne m'arraneg pas particulierement en fait ...)

Ps: c'est ce que j'ai lu sur le net donc merci de ne pas me repondre un truc du genre NOOB ou va demander a google ou a wik, c'est deja fait, d'ou ma demande de confirmatiom (ou, le cas echeant d'infirmation ...)

ps: salete de clavier qwerty ...


----------



## Ludo67 (8 Octobre 2007)

coucou!


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=20731


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

Je sais, j'ai lu ce sujet, j'aurait justement voulu savoir s'il y avait eu du neuf depuis ou non (d'apres le site de Borland, il semblerait que non, mais sait-on jamais...)

Ps: et oui moi aussi je connais la fonction recherche ^^


----------



## Ludo67 (8 Octobre 2007)

bah si Delphi est pas sur Mac tu peut toujours tenter d'installer la Windaube sur ton mac et ensuite Delphi... mais je suis pas pour ce genre de m&#233;thode ^^, installe linux! mdr
Mais j'ai un peu regarder sur le site de Borland et malheureusement je n'ai rien trouver a ce sujet. je peut pas t'aider plus ^^, en esp&#233;rant que je t'ai un chtit peu fait avancer 

a bientot


----------



## pimboli4212 (8 Octobre 2007)

Lol j'ai déjà windaube et ubuntu sur mon mac, le problème c'est pas ça, mais bon reboot mon laptop juste pour programmer en delphi c'est chiant, donc si c'était évitable, ça m'aurait arrangé, m'enfin bref, attendons peut-être des réponses de gens plus au courant de l'actualité de Borland ...


Ps: ça soulage de retrouver son macbook en azerty ^^'


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Octobre 2007)

Delphi n'est pas dispo pour OS X
Pourquoi Delphi absolument ??

Parce que bon, j'ai lu pas mal de chose n&#233;gative sur ce truc. Puis c'est m&#234;me pas libre en plus... :rateau:

De plus Delphi n'est m&#234;me plus d&#233;velopp&#233; par Borland (!!), qui se concentre sur CodeGear.


----------



## tatouille (9 Octobre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Lol j'ai d&#233;j&#224; windaube et ubuntu sur mon mac, le probl&#232;me c'est pas &#231;a, mais bon reboot mon laptop juste pour programmer en delphi c'est chiant, donc si c'&#233;tait &#233;vitable, &#231;a m'aurait arrang&#233;, m'enfin bref, attendons peut-&#234;tre des r&#233;ponses de gens plus au courant de l'actualit&#233; de Borland ...
> 
> 
> Ps: &#231;a soulage de retrouver son macbook en azerty ^^'



c'est un peu tricky: virtualize vmware, Borland ne supporte que JBuilder sous OSX
apr&#232;s que veux tu faire avec delphi?


----------



## pimboli4212 (10 Octobre 2007)

Oui je sais que Delphi n'est pas si bien que ça, mais je dois y passer par là absolument (choix de mon école -_-")

Donc bah je passerai par nux ou windaube ... Super :love: (ou pas :hein

Bref, merci de votre confirmation


----------



## Manic (14 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Parce que bon, j'ai lu pas mal de chose n&#233;gative sur ce truc. Puis c'est m&#234;me pas libre en plus... :rateau:


C'est s&#251;r que l'Objective-C(hiotte) c'est meilleur. Et je ne sais pas ce que tu consid&#232;re comme n'&#233;tant pas libre dans Delphi? Le fait qu'il faut acheter le programme? N'importe quoi... Je programme encore avec Delphi 6 Personnel (gratuit) en ce qui me concerne et &#231;a me convient amplement.

Et non, pas de Delphi sur OSX, pas de Kylix non plus sur OSX. Tout au plus Lazarus+FreePascal ou XCode+FreePasal+Templates de programmes. Mais ces derni&#232;res solutions s'&#233;loigne trop du Delphi.


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Octobre 2007)

Manic a dit:


> C'est s&#251;r que l'Objective-C(hiotte) c'est meilleur. Et je ne sais pas ce que tu consid&#232;re comme n'&#233;tant pas libre dans Delphi? Le fait qu'il faut acheter le programme? N'importe quoi... Je programme encore avec Delphi 6 Personnel (gratuit) en ce qui me concerne et &#231;a me convient amplement.
> 
> Et non, pas de Delphi sur OSX, pas de Kylix non plus sur OSX. Tout au plus Lazarus+FreePascal ou XCode+FreePasal+Templates de programmes. Mais ces derni&#232;res solutions s'&#233;loigne trop du Delphi.


Libre != gratuit.

Pas libre, &#231;a veux dire que c'est pas libre, gratuit ou non.


----------



## pimboli4212 (15 Octobre 2007)

Je dirais même plus libre > gratuit  

Au passage, en effet Borland met des versions Delphi a disposition gratuit mais elles ne sont pas complète, vive Borland (ou pas :hein

Et sinon pour manic : kylix n'est plus maintenue depuis des lustres et est devenu quazi introuvable sur la toile, donc encore une fois on regarde les gars de chez Borland droit dans les yeux et on leur dit "Windaube ça pue"  :love:


----------

